# Probleme mit checked bei Radio-Buttons



## Robert Steichele (29. August 2004)

Ich habe ein Formular mit zwei Radio-Buttons (Mann und Frau) eins davon kann ausgewählt sein.
Wenn das Formular abgeschickt wird und nicht alle Felder ausgefüllt sind, wird eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, und alle bereits eingegebenen / ausgewählten Felder sollen wieder  bereits eingegeben / ausgewählt sein.
Bei Textfeldern, teaxtareas, checkboxen ... klappt alles nur bei den Radio-Buttons nicht, bzw. im IE nicht. Im Firefox klappt alles.

Habe es so versucht:

<tr><td class="s" valign="top">Frau</td><td class="s"><input type="radio" name="anrede"
  <? if($anrede == 'Frau') { echo("checked\""); } ?> value="Frau">
</td></tr>

Das ging nicht, habe dann hier im Forum was gefunden für checkboxen:

if(isset($_POST['checkboxvar'])) {
                         echo "<input type=\"checkbox\" checked >"; }
            else {
                         echo "<input type=\"checkbox\">";
} 

und für mich angepasst auf Radios:

<tr><td class="s" valign="top">Frau</td><td class="s">
  <? if($_POST['folge'] == 'Frau') {
        echo "<input type=\"radio\" checked name=\"anrede\" value=\"JA\">"; }
        else {
        echo "<input type=\"radio\" name=\"anrede\" value=\"JA\">";}
?>
</td></tr>


Wie vorher, Firefox alles OK, IE geht nicht.

Was könnte da noch falsch sein, bzw. wenn ich mir den Quelltext anschaue, denn der Server zurück gibt, dann ist der auruf der Radios (checked) so wie es auch in SelfHTML beschrieben ist. Klar, im Firefox gehts ja auch.

Braucht der IE eine Extra Einladung?


----------



## Tim C. (29. August 2004)

Attribute ohne Wertzuweisung, wie z.B. checked sind kein valides HTML. Dem Attribut ist der identische Wert zuzuweisen, sprich:

checked="checked" oder selected="selected"

PS: Das ganze ist kein PHP sondern ein HTML Problem.


----------



## Robert Steichele (29. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, jetzt funktioniert es. Habe auch noch zwei Leichtsinnsfehler bei mir gefunden.


----------

